# Control Phoenix Sound Wireless



## foamer01 (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is yet another question. I have a Locomotive that I installed a Phoenix Sound system in and run it on a suspended loop in my office. The Dc powered track works fine for me as I only run on Locomotive at a time and can control speed on my transformer. I would like to be able to blow the whistle or bells wirelessly on command. What way would you suggest I accomplish this? Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There was a gadget called the "black box" by MRC that can send DCC function commands on DC. It works on address 3. You could use it to trigger the Phoenix. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ram Electronics makes a small key fob sort of device that will do this, 2 functions, limited range, but it does work. i may even have one of these around somewhere. 

jonathan/EMw


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The black box works over the rails, and controls more than just the bell and whistle: 


http://www.modelrectifier.com/train...ackbox.asp

"This engineering marvel from deep inside the MRC “skunk works” unleashes the sounds of locomotives at the push of a button. Not one or two sounds, or only a few sounds (providing you have an additional accessory from the individual locomotive manufacturer), but all the sounds available."

The ram electronics device must work as a wireless remote, and add a receiver to the loco, the MRC requires no changes to your hardware. It's about $50-60 I believe


Regards, Greg


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

There are a large number of ways you can do this. 

1) You can install a DCC decoder for the motor control and then use any of the vast number of DCC systems with either infared or radio to control both the sonds and locomotive speeds. 

2) you can install a DCC motor decoder and use a fixed unit to control the sounds and motor control (like the black box) 

3) You can install a battery system with RC or a (likely not the best for with the loop above your office) 

4) you can use the new Aristo RC system and use its functions to activate the Phoenix bell and whistle. 

5) you can install a DCC/Hybrid drive approach so you do not have to clean your track 

Lots of choises the above are but a few. 

Stan 

.


----------



## foamer01 (Jan 7, 2008)

I contacted the maufacturer about the black box. I was dissapointed to find out that this product WILL NOT work for me. A a newbie I didnt understand everything he said however his product is for lower amp HO gauge. So I will keep checking out other options here. Thanks for your thoughts and ideas.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh... that sucks... I did not see the current rating on the web site.... sorry.... 

Did he mention just exactly how much current it will handle? It actually might be fine if your loco does not draw a lot of current. I'm sure "large scale" scared him.


Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You did not mention the loco that you are using but if room is available you can use the Aristo accessory controller to trigger the whistle and bell. ART num 55474. This is use along with the TE system. You mount inside the loco. Later RJD


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

Remember this thread.. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/34/aft/34179/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I remember the thread, there did not seem to be a conclusive understanding of the box at the end of the thread. 

It did not help that MRC stated that it is "not DCC"... apparently it is a dcc command station and booster locked on address 3.... still cannot confirm Stan's statement that you need a motor decoder, unless it interrupts the DC to the loco to send DCC function packets... 

I may have to buy one just out of curiosity. 

Regards, Greg


----------

